# 3000-4000 mah 40C batteries



## RickV (Dec 3, 2010)

From a new guy, can you use these batteries and still be competitve in the stock slash class? The reason I am asking is because these batteries are 1/2 the price of the 5000-5500 mah 40C batteries that I see guys running.


----------

